# Minicraft twa 727-231 - anyone build it?



## 006 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just got two Minicraft TWA 727-200 kits and for a great price online. The decals look nice. I'm surprised to see that the search engine came up empty when looking for topics on this kit. This plane (N64339) has a very deep history. Sure, everyone knows about the Flight 847 hijacking, which is probably the most significant aspect of this plane's fame. It was the only plane in TWA's fleet to be evaluated with the project skinny livery. It was also the only plane to have four of TWA's paint schemes since the interlocking or twin globe days. And, it was the last 727 retired by TWA. It may have been the last 727 taken out of passenger service altogether (not sure). Certainly, a deep history for this famous aircraft. 

Has anyone built this kit? Please post your pics!! I'm curious as to how the polished aluminum or metal look was achieved. I imagine Alclad? I'd love to hear from those who built the kit as to how they got that done.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not sure how you searched but a simple search of "Minicraft 727" turned up a bit. Here are a couple write ups

Like most Minicraft airliners reviews are mixed and not stellar... Their stuff is about average for this small scale I suppose. A lot of their kits have some shape issues (C-130 for example) and most have crappy small parts like landing gear. For the most part you can make them up into nice models with work. Of course the paint and decal jobs are critical.

http://www.airlinercafe.com/page.php?id=143

http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/min/kit_min_14555.shtml


----------



## 006 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm interested to see if anyone specifically built the TWA kit. I'd like to see/learn how they painted the aluminum finish. I'd also like to see how the decals look on the finished model. 

Anyone?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You might try *ARC* (*A*ircraft *R*easource *C*enter). I'm not that familiar with this site and have no idea how many airliner kits would be on it, if any. I didn't look for this particular kit.

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/

HAL9001-


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I'm getting a Minicraft 727 and 737 kit. Don't recall if they are TWA. I'm planning on doing them as American Airlines and will be trying the Model Masters Aluminum paint in an airbrush. I know some of these paints are can be buffed to a shine. First thing thing will be to kill the seams. Also, the buffed metal finishes have to be sealed, before decals can be put on. Not sure how sealing will affect the finish.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Awaiting the kit to arrive. It does look to be TWA.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Testors metalizers are kinda funny... personally I do not like them. The buffing stuff is super soft and rubs off easily. You can get a nice look with them but you do have to seal them. Sealing the paints turns them a nice medium grey color. So you lose the buffed, polished effect. They still tend to rub off and fingerprint.

I use Alclad or Tamiyas assorted metallic spray paints for any kind of natural metal finish these days. Both are extremely durable and easy to use.


----------

